# Επισκευή Συσκευών Εικόνας > Επίγειος & Δορυφορικός Δέκτης > [Δέκτης Δορυφορικός] ΣΥΝΔΕΣΜΟΛΟΓΙΑ ΟΤΕΤV και NOVA

## OBIVAN1

Γεια σας φιλοι
μπορουμε να συνδεσουμε  αυτα τα 2 εξαρτηματα για να εχουμε εικονα σε 2 τηλεορασεις  για otetv  kai Nova? 
απο εξοπλισμο: υπαρχει ενα δορυφορικο πιατο ενα LNB για ληψη otetv kai ένα LNB για ληψη Nova. επισης 2 δεκτες otetv και 2 receiver  για Nova.IMG_20190313_181453.jpg

----------


## ΝΙΚΟΣΛΑΡΙΣΑ

Όχι,βάζεις lnb διπλά και κατεβάζεις 4 καλώδια, η βάζεις πολυδιακοπτη

----------

OBIVAN1 (14-03-19)

----------


## manolo

Οι δέκτες που έχεις είναι ένας κι ένας; (Ένας για OTE και ένας της NOVA); Θέλεις να βλέπεις και στις δύο TV και ΟΤΕ και NOVA, ή στην μία ΟΤΕ και στην άλλη NOVA;

----------

OBIVAN1 (11-04-19)

----------


## manolo

Συγγνώμη! μόλις είδα ότι έχεις 2 δέκτες από τον κάθε provider...οπότε ό,τι λέει ο Νίκος!

----------

OBIVAN1 (11-04-19)

----------


## OBIVAN1

Ναι ενας και ενας δεκτης.θελω και στις 2 να βλεπω να βλεπω ote kai nova

----------

